# Bambino Plus- tiny steel hollow pin?!



## Pablito (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey people, I'm seeking advice- I came into one of these wonderful machines (Bambino Plus), and when cleaning it up removed the wand head- the image attached is of the head and a tiny hollow steel pin that fell out of it!

it doesn't look like it belongs in there (loose, rattles) but if it does: which way up should it go back in? It all happened so fast&#8230; 😕

Photo


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It may be the insert for the 'cool wand'= plastic liner to prevent the external surface getting too hot. Possibly lining removed to improve / increase steaming power.?


----------



## Pablito (Sep 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> It may be the insert for the 'cool wand'= plastic liner to prevent the external surface getting too hot. Possibly lining removed to improve / increase steaming power.?


 Ooh, thanks for the advice!
So there's a plastic insert missing? The wand tip is empty, except for this little rattling part&#8230;


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Pablito said:


> Ooh, thanks for the advice!
> So there's a plastic insert missing? The wand tip is empty, except for this little rattling part&#8230;


 Not sure with that machine / model but many machines come with a tube which is fitted between both ends of the wand, many people remove them to increase steaming power.


----------



## Pablito (Sep 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Not sure with that machine / model but many machines come with a tube which is fitted between both ends of the wand, many people remove them to increase steaming power.


 Ah- so I can probably leave the pin out, and not buy a replacement?

From what you say, the benefit is increased power -is there a downside?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just checked unblocking steam wand, it appears there are two tools for removing the tip and cleaning it, usually found in a compartment under the water tank. Check your machine and look on I /net. No mention of cool wand.


----------



## Pablito (Sep 9, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Just checked unblocking steam wand, it appears there are two tools for removing the tip and cleaning it, usually found in a compartment under the water tank. Check your machine and look on I /net. No mention of cool wand.


 Yes- I saw that, but the tool is a kind of needle built in to a flat plastic holder/insert. I don't see this tubular thing anywhere on the internet or in the manual.. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Pablito - Hola! I wonder whether an email or call to Sage customer services would be a good idea. From what I heard they are quite helpful.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

No idea what that bit is, presumably it has come loose from the interior and made it's way down the wand.

I take off the wand tip weekly to clean it and have never seen that bit before. Might be best to call Sage


----------

